# Boston Crew...Show Yourselves!



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im going to be in Boston for approx 4 weeks, anyone wanna get together for a smoke?? :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yupper. 

When and were in Boston are you going to be ???


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Might be able to make a weekend afternoon / evening... :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Please remind me to eat before herfing this time.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Please remind me to eat before herfing this time.


Hey Vin!! Don't forget to eat this time before Herf'ing!!!! :ss

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if I can make whatever you guys plan.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I may try and make my very first (CS) herf appearance......:tu

Will monitor thread..........


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

probably on the outskirts maybe as far out as framingham or hopkinton. I'll be arriving Im guessing either this monday or wednesday and in boston area until early may.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's try to schedule something when you get here. I work about 10 minutes from Framingham so I should be able to make it.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Victory Cigar in Sudbury?
(Right next to Framingham!)


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Victory Cigar in Sudbury?
> (Right next to Framingham!)


Interesting . . . that would certainly be better for the guys who are coming in from out west. However, if the OP is staying downtown and not renting a car he might prefer a downtown lounge like Cigar Masters, Churchill's, or Stanzi.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> Interesting . . . that would certainly be better for the guys who are coming in from out west. However, if the OP is staying downtown and not renting a car he might prefer a downtown lounge like Cigar Masters, Churchill's, or Stanzi.


Now we are talkin. :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Now we are talkin. :tu


Personally, I'd rather go to Victory (no cutting fee, friendly atmosphere, and free parking) but I'm pretty much equi-distant from Sudbury and Boston. So, if the OP can't get out to Sudbury then Boston is fine with me.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Sancho said:


> probably on the outskirts maybe as far out as framingham or hopkinton.


I gots no problem heading into Boston, but I thought the OP indicated he may be out in the Western burbs a bit. I just want to fire up a couple sticks!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll try to get there for whatever location.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Want me to watch your Sig while you are gone Sancho? Can't take it to MA, unless it has the MassHole!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I gots no problem heading into Boston, but I thought the OP indicated he may be out in the Western burbs a bit. I just want to fire up a couple sticks!


I *completely* missed post #7 in this thread. Victory might be the best spot if he's staying near Framingham/Hopkington.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dude, Chris, why didnt you tell me?

I have an apartment there, you know.

I'll be out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Want me to watch your Sig while you are gone Sancho? Can't take it to MA, unless it has the MassHole!


And I was so looking forward to trying my new shoulder rig out for the drive out there  damn liberals...:r

I will have a car, althoguh I dont know if its really nessicary with mass transit etc. none the less my monte will be making the trek to the far east :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Any up for a (mini) herf friday/saturday the 18/19th or friday the 25th? You guys will have to tell me whats around :tu

Of course most of the week(s) I'll be game if someone wants to meet up in the evenings


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Chris, I'll be in town on the 24th.


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd be down for Victory or wherever if it's during a weeknight. No Sigs, but I could bring a bunch of other stuff. 

<-has MA nonres permit


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Went by Victory Cigar tonight, sweet place. If anyone is up to meet during the week let me know :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know where you're at, but there's an Oliva event in Worcester Friday @ 8pm. Just to be confusing, it's also at a placed called Victory Cigar. Myself & Gargoyle are planning to be there.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

what dates? I WANT TO HERF!!! i have never been to one, but wont be home for another month. i guess thats why there is all summer...

stearns


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Next Thursday (17th) is Victory Cigar in Sudbury's 1 year anniversary, I'm going to head that way after work. Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a good time hooking up with Vin & Chris ad VC in Worcester last night. I would be fun to do something again next week.

I can make it to Sudbury on the 17th (pending wife approval). Let's see if we can do a CS mini-herf! The place will likely be very crowded, but let's do a CS hostile takeover.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Had a good time hooking up with Vin & Chris ad VC in Worcester last night. I would be fun to do something again next week.
> 
> I can make it to Sudbury on the 17th (pending wife approval). Let's see if we can do a CS mini-herf! The place will likely be very crowded, but let's do a CS hostile takeover.


 I've got step dad duty ... my girl's at a conference and won't be back until about midnite.

For anyone else who heads that way though, be prepared because Gargoyle (Patrick) and Sancho (Chris) have this unnatural need to continually heap cigars upon you.

_Chris - I keep going to the humi & smelling that unbanded lancero. I'm killing it tomorrow on my drive back from Maine._


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

Man, I wish I could make it (as I'll be in the area that day) but I have to be back in Maine by 7.  I could do Wednesday if anyone wants to go there two nights in a row.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

jamz said:


> Man, I wish I could make it (as I'll be in the area that day) but I have to be back in Maine by 7.  I could do Wednesday if anyone wants to go there two nights in a row.


two nights in a row you say? haha, I'll head that way if your going to be out there. Mass's places of cigar enjoyment are hard to come by but the places I've been to have certainly been a good time :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Next Thursday (17th) is Victory Cigar in Sudbury's 1 year anniversary, I'm going to head that way after work. Anyone else planning on going?


Sounds interesting!


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd love to herf with some of you guys but I'm in Amherst for school which is pretty far from the Boston area. This summer ill be back home and only 30 minutes away from the city so I will definitely be in for some herfin'. :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So who all is game for Victory's One Year anni on thursday the 17th?

-Sancho
-


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ill be studying for finals...yeesh. 

If anyone wants to get together the weekend of the 10-11th in May, let me know, I'll be about 25 minutes away from the Boston area. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

alright, i'll be home tomorrow night... when are we gonna get getten to the herfinatin?

stearns


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Not that I'm Chris's spokesperson :r, but he's back in the D now


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Not that I'm Chris's spokesperson :r, but he's back in the D now


Just a lil late:r


----------

